# What age does a toy poodle become "less hyper"?



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

What age does a toy poodle become "less hyper"?

I understand that poodles are energetic and athletic, and that toys are somehow almost more so. 

Wanting to get exercise and have crazy periods of running around is fine by me. A constraint stream of just being high-key, however, is not ideal. (It almost seems just like bad behavior, however charming it is.)

I want to adopt an adult rescue, but many of them are young. (1-2 years.) I want to be able to swiftly train it not to jump at people's legs constantly, to walk nicely on a leash, and even possibly ride in a bag from time to time. 
(That said, the dog will have access to a big yard, and go on daily off leash walks/romps on the beach. I don't expect the dog not to be lively, but I don't want it to be always spastic. I want it to be able to calm down.)

So what age dog should I seek? Or is it far more about personality? Thanks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's more of a personality thing, Branna is always hyper and is like an energizer bunny she just keeps going and going and going, but Winter has always been very mellow and laid back. He does have random bursts of energy and will run as fast as possible in circles a few times and then stop but other than that he just lays around and snuggles. I do think males are a bit calmer/lazy than females though.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it may be a combination of innate temperament, environment and training. Both my dogs quickly learned to settle down and relax - I live alone, the dogs are with me nearly all the time and we have a fairly calm, laid back way of life, with plenty of regular exercise. Training and exercise are key - although it is very, very difficult to teach small dogs not to jump up when practically everyone they meet encourages it because they find it cute - until the wet and muddy day they bounce on someone wearing white linen trousers... (can you hear the voice of experience?!). Poppy is one of those dogs who is a permanent puppy - very happy-go-lucky and more than content to leave all the thinking and decision making to older sister Sophy, but I'd say she began to settle into more adult behaviour at around 10-12 months, and was as sensible as she will ever be at around 2 years old.

I think even very small dogs need the stimulation of getting out and about to learn about the world, sniff the pee-mails, and meet other dogs and people. It can be less about physical exercise, important as that is, than using their brains - socialisation is tiring for both pup and human! I also think one of the problems for 21st Century dogs is that they are often expected to laze all day in a confined area while we are at work, have a quick half hour walk around the neighbourhood, and then laze all evening at our feet while we wind down ourselves, and that might suit an elderly dog perfectly, but is unlikely to satisfy a youngster! Which is possibly the reason why there are so many young dogs in rescue - they stopped being cute puppies, and became demanding adolescents, often without the foundation of training and socialising that should have been built during their early months.

I really noticed the effect of reduced exercise on mine during the recent warm spell here - we were walking only a fraction of the time and distance we usually do, as the dogs quickly flaked out in the unaccustomed heat. Come the cool of late evening, they would be pinging with energy, and ready to run zoomies on the lawn for as long as I was prepared to stay out there! Now we are back to our usual 3 - 4 miles minimum, they are much more relaxed.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think it's more of a personality thing, Branna is always hyper and is like an energizer bunny she just keeps going and going and going, but Winter has always been very mellow and laid back. He does have random bursts of energy and will run as fast as possible in circles a few times and then stop but other than that he just lays around and snuggles. I do think males are a bit calmer/lazy than females though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh that's interesting!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think it's more of a personality thing, Branna is always hyper and is like an energizer bunny she just keeps going and going and going, but Winter has always been very mellow and laid back. He does have random bursts of energy and will run as fast as possible in circles a few times and then stop but other than that he just lays around and snuggles. I do think males are a bit calmer/lazy than females though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





fjm said:


> I think it may be a combination of innate temperament, environment and training. Both my dogs quickly learned to settle down and relax - I live alone, the dogs are with me nearly all the time and we have a fairly calm, laid back way of life, with plenty of regular exercise. Training and exercise are key - although it is very, very difficult to teach small dogs not to jump up when practically everyone they meet encourages it because they find it cute - until the wet and muddy day they bounce on someone wearing white linen trousers... (can you hear the voice of experience?!). Poppy is one of those dogs who is a permanent puppy - very happy-go-lucky and more than content to leave all the thinking and decision making to older sister Sophy, but I'd say she began to settle into more adult behaviour at around 10-12 months, and was as sensible as she will ever be at around 2 years old.
> 
> I think even very small dogs need the stimulation of getting out and about to learn about the world, sniff the pee-mails, and meet other dogs and people. It can be less about physical exercise, important as that is, than using their brains - socialisation is tiring for both pup and human! I also think one of the problems for 21st Century dogs is that they are often expected to laze all day in a confined area while we are at work, have a quick half hour walk around the neighbourhood, and then laze all evening at our feet while we wind down ourselves, and that might suit an elderly dog perfectly, but is unlikely to satisfy a youngster! Which is possibly the reason why there are so many young dogs in rescue - they stopped being cute puppies, and became demanding adolescents, often without the foundation of training and socialising that should have been built during their early months.
> 
> I really noticed the effect of reduced exercise on mine during the recent warm spell here - we were walking only a fraction of the time and distance we usually do, as the dogs quickly flaked out in the unaccustomed heat. Come the cool of late evening, they would be pinging with energy, and ready to run zoomies on the lawn for as long as I was prepared to stay out there! Now we are back to our usual 3 - 4 miles minimum, they are much more relaxed.


Thank you. That is so true about the social. If I were a dog even in foster care, I think I would act insanely hyper, too. It's hard to gauge energy when they're not getting much exercise or social stimulation. 

I won't be able to go on walks that long - doc has me on 20 min limit right now. But if the dog doesn't mind running in circles or playing fetch, it will get as much exercise as it wants!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha (9 months) is not hyper at all. She does have her play times, and once or twice a day does poodle zoomies around the living room. She wrestles with the cat often. But overall she is calm and well behaved. I can take her anywhere. If there are other dogs around she pretty much ignores them but if I decide to introduce them she is happy to meet them. 

The only time she is "out of control" is when she sees her groomer, Pam. I just have to say, "wanna go see Pam" and she goes nuts. 

She is really a good girl. Never has been hyper. Her personality is wonderful. 

I think it goes back to good breeding, and of course the way they are raised.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Misha (9 months) is not hyper at all. She does have her play times, and once or twice a day does poodle zoomies around the living room. She wrestles with the cat often. But overall she is calm and well behaved. I can take her anywhere. If there are other dogs around she pretty much ignores them but if I decide to introduce them she is happy to meet them.
> 
> The only time she is "out of control" is when she sees her groomer, Pam. I just have to say, "wanna go see Pam" and she goes nuts.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Not good news for me, though, as I want to get a rescue! XD


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I did pug rescue many years ago and for many years. I lost count of how many I fostered. I found that because we are such a calm family that the fosters would adjust quickly and fit right in. I expect a certain behavior from my dogs (and my kids, lol). 

I once fostered a pair of un-neutered males, 6 and 8 years old when I got them. They had been kept their entire lives in a barn with goats. They were unsocialized, not house broken in ANY way, hyper, no manners, and stinky! One was food aggressive. It wasn't very long before they were neutered, well behaved, totally housebroken, calm little dogs. Because of their ages, they had to go together, and the (now past) food aggression they were difficult to place and ended up being with me for 3 years. 

So even dogs that have not been raised properly can adjust, it just takes a little work


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I did pug rescue many years ago and for many years. I lost count of how many I fostered. I found that because we are such a calm family that the fosters would adjust quickly and fit right in. I expect a certain behavior from my dogs (and my kids, lol).
> 
> I once fostered a pair of un-neutered males, 6 and 8 years old when I got them. They had been kept their entire lives in a barn with goats. They were unsocialized, not house broken in ANY way, hyper, no manners, and stinky! One was food aggressive. It wasn't very long before they were neutered, well behaved, totally housebroken, calm little dogs. Because of their ages, they had to go together, and the (now past) food aggression they were difficult to place and ended up being with me for 3 years.
> 
> So even dogs that have not been raised properly can adjust, it just takes a little work


That is wonderful!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I find that loads of obedience training using positive reinforcement type methods (to make it fun) is key. The more they have to think about, the more "jobs" they have to do, the better. It just makes behavior better in general, not to mention the specific skills they learn. So that plus physical exercise will generally do the trick. As far as physical exercise, some people tend to go over board. It seems to be a supply and demand type thing. I know of people whose dogs do unfathomable amounts of exercise and yet, they still demand more and more. So, imo, you set a reasonable amount for their age, size, breed etc and fill a good deal of time with brain work. 

I had a Doberman and when he was a young puppy, omg! You never saw a busier dog, flailing around for things to do and those things weren't my idea of fun. lol. As soon as I started installing sit, come, stay, leave it, down, (sit, stand, down, stand, down, sit)...go left, go right, heel, front, come, retrieve, etc... things settled down. If he were acting like a maniac, I'd give him a string of things to do and he was _all _about it. "Okay, now what do you want me to do?" He'd sit in front paying apt attention to me. We did our hikes and played in the yard and other than that, his behavior improved vastly when he wasn't asked to do anything. He'd chill a lot more. 

But maturity also has a lot to do with it. And of course, temperament, lots of socialization etc.

That jumping up....well, it's hard when other people say, "It's okay." Eh hem, no it's not. lol. I guess you could really work on it by only rewarding only cued jump ups and un-cued, walk away. Really show the difference. That's about all I can think of.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I find that loads of obedience training using positive reinforcement type methods (to make it fun) is key. The more they have to think about, the more "jobs" they have to do, the better. It just makes behavior better in general, not to mention the specific skills they learn. So that plus physical exercise will generally do the trick. As far as physical exercise, some people tend to go over board. It seems to be a supply and demand type thing. I know of people whose dogs do unfathomable amounts of exercise and yet, they still demand more and more. So, imo, you set a reasonable amount for their age, size, breed etc and fill a good deal of time with brain work.
> 
> I had a Doberman and when he was a young puppy, omg! You never saw a busier dog, flailing around for things to do and those things weren't my idea of fun. lol. As soon as I started installing sit, come, stay, leave it, down, (sit, stand, down, stand, down, sit)...go left, go right, heel, front, come, retrieve, etc... things settled down. If he were acting like a maniac, I'd give him a string of things to do and he was _all _about it. "Okay, now what do you want me to do?" He'd sit in front paying apt attention to me. We did our hikes and played in the yard and other than that, his behavior improved vastly when he wasn't asked to do anything. He'd chill a lot more.
> 
> ...


Wow, what an amazing story! I love it! I will try that.

When you say "maturity," what age are you taking about?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it is personality, not age - every one of my girl's energy levels have been pretty evident from the moment that I got them, and remained true until old age/illness changed it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think it is personality, not age - every one of my girl's energy levels have been pretty evident from the moment that I got them, and remained true until old age/illness changed it.


Yes, I think that's very true too. Their personality has so much to do with it. I think my little Matisse is going to be the higher energy type, probably will do well in agility...lots of get up and go. And Maurice, while he has his bursts of speed and energy, over all, he appears to be quieter and lower key. 

But as they work themselves out of puppyhood, maybe around a year or so for smaller breeds, sometimes even earlier, they start gaining a little sense (sometimes it's just a little. lol, thinking of some of my dogs as adults)...that thing that comes with maturity.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps what you are thinking of is less baseline energy levels, and more lack of impulse control? There's a recent blog post on Dog Star Daily contrasting "I want! I want!" with "Please may I...?" - Dog Star Daily (you may need to register). High energy is much easier to deal with in a dog that has been taught reasonable manners and self control!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

fjm said:


> Perhaps what you are thinking of is less baseline energy levels, and more lack of impulse control? There's a recent blog post on Dog Star Daily contrasting "I want! I want!" with "Please may I...?" - Dog Star Daily (you may need to register). High energy is much easier to deal with in a dog that has been taught reasonable manners and self control!


Thanks everyone!

Fjm, great article!

How do I tell the difference between baseline energy and lack of impulse control in shelter dogs that I am hearing about or meeting?


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to chime in even though i have a standard, not a toy.  The things you are wishing your dog to do can be done even with the highest of energy dogs. My Ralph is on the HIGH (SCARY HIGH) energy level but he learned immediately that he is NOT to jump on humans. He was able to go in his crate (not a bag, but similar) on command and settle in there no fuss. The high energy Poodle is more of an "Entertain Me" type energy. I did notice he calmed down around 18-24 months though. But, it's a lot to do with training, discipline, rules etc, much more than energy. Don't get me wrong, he's so hyper he runs ircuits up and down our stairs for fun, but he is not rude (jumping, pestering, barking etc).

Best of luck in whatever poodle you decide to go for


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

frankgrimes said:


> I'd like to chime in even though i have a standard, not a toy. The things you are wishing your dog to do can be done even with the highest of energy dogs. My Ralph is on the HIGH (SCARY HIGH) energy level but he learned immediately that he is NOT to jump on humans. He was able to go in his crate (not a bag, but similar) on command and settle in there no fuss. The high energy Poodle is more of an "Entertain Me" type energy. I did notice he calmed down around 18-24 months though. But, it's a lot to do with training, discipline, rules etc, much more than energy. Don't get me wrong, he's so hyper he runs ircuits up and down our stairs for fun, but he is not rude (jumping, pestering, barking etc).
> 
> Best of luck in whatever poodle you decide to go for


Thank you!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Poodle Rescue of Houston*



QueenElizabeth said:


> What age does a toy poodle become "less hyper"?
> 
> I understand that poodles are energetic and athletic, and that toys are somehow almost more so.
> 
> ...


Hi, it's me again.... At PRH, we had a toy poodle (came in with that group I mentioned before) that was 6 years old (Princess Jasmine, we knew her age because she was AKC registered) everybody thought she was 2 because of her high energy level. However, she could turn it off and on like a light switch. 

My own GiGi who is 9 years old will want to play for about 10 or 15 minutes with you and her toys but then will settle down and take a nap or watch TV. She is good on a leash, I never taught her, she just stays by me when we walk, she just happens to have a leash on. She is very different at home than she is out in public. At home she is outgoing and mischievous, when we are out in public she is quiet and withdrawn.

As far as training, no problem with older dogs. One of the older toy poodles at PRH from that breeder surrender was 8 years old. She was blind from cataracts but active and playful and very outgoing. I put a set of bells on my pant legs and armed with a clicker taught her to come and walk next to me without a leash in less than 3 minutes. Her name was Ramona. A couple came in asking for her as they had seen her on our website and she was adopted that very day. She was scary smart!

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I was told by a breeder than your poodle will match your personality. 

Charlie and Edison are rambunctious-energizer-bunnies type. Charlie is 17 months and Edison is 7 months old. They are like wild-rambunctious-energizer-bunnies when my husband is around because he has type A personality. Every where he goes he left a mess.

When I am the only one at home, Charlie and Edison will mellow out unless I initiate a play sessions or walk sessions. Charlie will initiate a play or a walk too but Edison is more mellow out when I'm the only one home.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Marcie said:


> Hi, it's me again.... At PRH, we had a toy poodle (came in with that group I mentioned before) that was 6 years old (Princess Jasmine, we knew her age because she was AKC registered) everybody thought she was 2 because of her high energy level. However, she could turn it off and on like a light switch.
> 
> My own GiGi who is 9 years old will want to play for about 10 or 15 minutes with you and her toys but then will settle down and take a nap or watch TV. She is good on a leash, I never taught her, she just stays by me when we walk, she just happens to have a leash on. She is very different at home than she is out in public. At home she is outgoing and mischievous, when we are out in public she is quiet and withdrawn.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, amazing stories!!!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Joelly said:


> I was told by a breeder than your poodle will match your personality.
> 
> Charlie and Edison are rambunctious-energizer-bunnies type. Charlie is 17 months and Edison is 7 months old. They are like wild-rambunctious-energizer-bunnies when my husband is around because he has type A personality. Every where he goes he left a mess.
> 
> When I am the only one at home, Charlie and Edison will mellow out unless I initiate a play sessions or walk sessions. Charlie will initiate a play or a walk too but Edison is more mellow out when I'm the only one home.


That is very true!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm very lucky - and I think a lot of people on here will agree - some poodles just _fit_ your mood. If I'm energetic and want to go for a W-A-L-K (we have to spell it here or the dogs freak, Ryker is ready and willing to go. Some days, as I'm sure we all have, I want to stay in my pajamas and do nothing but watch television. And who's my couch potato buddy? Ryker! He picks up on my mood and adjusts accordingly. 

There have been five small dogs in our house since I was little - and honestly, none of them have had a jumping up issue. We have barkers though - so we're working on cueing them to cease barking after alerting us.

I also live in Western NY, so we can only walk about 7-8 months of the year due to extreme cold or extreme heat. If we can't get the dogs outside for a W-A-L-K, we'll put them in the pool (Ryker cannot swim, so it's a feat), play fetch inside, go for a car ride, etc. 

One of my favorite ways to have 'easy exercise' is to play games though. Ryker and I have been working on naming all his toys so he can identify each one. One week we learned how to high five since it was too humid for a walk. Other days I hide treats around the house and he "go find"s. Poodles are natural trackers. 

As far as an age, small breed puppies that I've had tend to be hyper until about 10-12 months of age. That being said, you can easily have a calmer puppy. I've seen plenty. A lot of people I've talked to also say that around 2 years old the dog mellows out more and suddenly realizes that the world doesn't revolve around them (and we did witness this with a female poodle mix) and matures a little more.

I think if you make your dog work and spend time training, the hyper activity is less noticeable. Cash is almost 11 weeks and we've mastered Sit and are working on Down to keep him calmer and more focused.

I actually adore this book and we're still using tricks from it:

Amazon.com: Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion (9780793805372): Deborah Wood: Books


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm very lucky - and I think a lot of people on here will agree - some poodles just _fit_ your mood. If I'm energetic and want to go for a W-A-L-K (we have to spell it here or the dogs freak, Ryker is ready and willing to go. Some days, as I'm sure we all have, I want to stay in my pajamas and do nothing but watch television. And who's my couch potato buddy? Ryker! He picks up on my mood and adjusts accordingly.
> 
> There have been five small dogs in our house since I was little - and honestly, none of them have had a jumping up issue. We have barkers though - so we're working on cueing them to cease barking after alerting us.
> 
> ...


This is how my Chihuahuas have always been. They are rarin' to go if I am and enthusiastic about just chillin' if I am. They'll play hard and when I sit down on the couch, they're right there, curling up next to me. This is how the breeder of my new Poodles predicted they'd be like when they're older. I'm already seeing it though. After a scary incident today, I held Matisse (he was disturbed, I could tell...by the commotion) on my chest while I lay down on the couch and he just melded into me. He is usually the wild child, zooming around, wanting to play. So, that was the first time I've experienced him go from excitement to total relaxation in a hot second.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm very lucky - and I think a lot of people on here will agree - some poodles just _fit_ your mood. If I'm energetic and want to go for a W-A-L-K (we have to spell it here or the dogs freak, Ryker is ready and willing to go. Some days, as I'm sure we all have, I want to stay in my pajamas and do nothing but watch television. And who's my couch potato buddy? Ryker! He picks up on my mood and adjusts accordingly.
> 
> There have been five small dogs in our house since I was little - and honestly, none of them have had a jumping up issue. We have barkers though - so we're working on cueing them to cease barking after alerting us.
> 
> ...


Had to LOL at the first paragraph! 

Very encouraging and helpful post (as always) thank you!

When you say "one afternoon he learned how to high five" do you mean that he learned it THEN?  I LOVE how smart poodles are. I have had energetic dogs which do not like to learn how to do tricks, and its just...impossible to channel their energy, which is a shame for them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> Had to LOL at the first paragraph!
> 
> Very encouraging and helpful post (as always) thank you!
> 
> When you say "one afternoon he learned how to high five" do you mean that he learned it THEN?  I LOVE how smart poodles are. I have had energetic dogs which do not like to learn how to do tricks, and its just...impossible to channel their energy, which is a shame for them.


I kid you not - there is not a single "trick" that I ever tried to teach my poodles that took more then 5 or 10 minutes to learn!!!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I kid you not - there is not a single "trick" that I ever tried to teach my poodles that took more then 5 or 10 minutes to learn!!!


:adore:

Be still, my heart.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I kid you not - there is not a single "trick" that I ever tried to teach my poodles that took more then 5 or 10 minutes to learn!!!


This is correct. I was nervous for Charlie as we went to the obedience training late (my fault!). He was 13 months then when we start our first session. Voila! He finished on week 4 and on to intermediate on week 5. The struggle he has is on human interaction. He scared to death of other human. I wonder if that's because he was a rescue. I have to emphasize that other human means stranger as he loves our other family members.

Edison literally flew by the command sit, down, sit-down combo, come, wait and walk on leash like a pro. The trainer called him super puppy. I mean I almost always want to cry when I practice come command with him and he literally come and sit in front of me waiting as if saying "Yes Mommy here I am". The come command is a struggle for Charlie as well but when Edison is glorified by me because he is excellent in come command, Charlie has been following his example. Neat isn't it?

Now we play with it, I would say "Boys!" and whoever come first will get a yummy treat. Works like a charm! Between this forum and the dog trainer, I was trained very well indeed. lol


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

If you prefer male, I better warn you. 

Male is usually don't love you but he will always be in love with you. I got four eyes stare at me on a daily basis. I sometime ask them "Yes, what's up guys?" Their answers is more stare sometimes follow by a lick. 

If you love your space, you can kiss it good bye. Charlie would, on purpose, put his head under my palm enticing me to pet him. Edison would climb on my lap, unprovoked, just to lay there.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Joelly said:


> If you prefer male, I better warn you.
> 
> Male is usually don't love you but he will always be in love with you. I got four eyes stare at me on a daily basis. I sometime ask them "Yes, what's up guys?" Their answers is more stare sometimes follow by a lick.
> 
> If you love your space, you can kiss it good bye. Charlie would, on purpose, put his head under my palm enticing me to pet him. Edison would climb on my lap, unprovoked, just to lay there.


 
So males usually are or usually arent affectionate? I want affectionate!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

QueenElizabeth said:


> So males usually are or usually arent affectionate? I want affectionate!


Highly affectionate. You can cuddle Edison for hours on end. Charlie would not leave your side and would follow you closely just making sure you are okay. You will feel that they have nothing better to do than to be with you.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Joelly said:


> Highly affectionate. You can cuddle Edison for hours on end. Charlie would not leave your side and would follow you closely just making sure you are okay. You will feel that they have nothing better to do than to be with you.


A female will love you, but a male is in love with you. Jolley is 100% correct there. I have a spoo, and he believes that he is entitled to every pat, word of praise, and sleeps next to me. He is the love of my life. However he also is stuck like glue to me. There are no private baths or showers. He has to watch to make sure I am really clean.... LOL However, I would not trade Remi for love nor money. He is an amazing boy. 

I do have a toy that was a rescue from a kill shelter. He is totally blind. At first he was not as interested in human contact, now he is just like Remi... He is my love bug, though he gets the puppy nibbles now and again


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> :adore:
> 
> Be still, my heart.


I always felt secretly guilty at the doggie gym when people would look at me like I was a "dog whisperer" - I knew that it was only because they were Poodles, but people did not realize that (well the owner of the training school did - she secretly told me that she wished that she could have a poodle, but had to have rescued mixes, because it wouldn't "look right" if she didn't)!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> So males usually are or usually arent affectionate? I want affectionate!


I do know that people (including my breeder) say that males are more affectionate, but I just ask her to find me a girl that is a belly-up love bug who will be happy if I never put her down, and that's exactly what I get!

With boys, you have the concerns of possibly marking in the house, and even when they don't do that, a good percentage of them will wet their own feet or belly when they pee (search the forum for the recent thread on that)!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I always felt secretly guilty at the doggie gym when people would look at me like I was a "dog whisperer" - I knew that it was only because they were Poodles, but people did not realize that (well the owner of the training school did - she secretly told me that she wished that she could have a poodle, but had to have rescued mixes, because it wouldn't "look right" if she didn't)!


Thanks you guys! The males sound live heaven! 

Tiny, awww! I feel bad for the trainer. She could have adopted a poodle no problem. I think its silly because i feel like responsible breeding and PURE BREEDS need support, too. How else will people know its not okay to breed mutts constantly?


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I do know that people (including my breeder) say that males are more affectionate, but I just ask her to find me a girl that is a belly-up love bug who will be happy if I never put her down, and that's exactly what I get!
> 
> With boys, you have the concerns of possibly marking in the house, and even when they don't do that, a good percentage of them will wet their own feet or belly when they pee (search the forum for the recent thread on that)!


Even fixed dogs mark? Yikes. And yes...the foot peeing. :argh:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> Even fixed dogs mark? Yikes. And yes...the foot peeing. :argh:


Yes they can. And I know that there will be plenty here that will tell you that theirs don't, but I know that you said that you don't want to do major work on the housebreaking, so you should think about if that is really an issue that you want to take a chance of having to tackle? At least if a girl goes in the house, it's a puddle on the floor - if you have a boy doing it, it could be a spot on your wall, a spot on your sofa leg, a spot on your dust ruffle..... Maybe I'm wrong, but that is the one single training issue that I am terrified to have to tackle, but I figure that as long as there are girls, I don't have to worry about if I could handle it or not!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

QueenElizabeth said:


> Thanks you guys! The males sound live heaven!
> 
> Tiny, awww! I feel bad for the trainer. She could have adopted a poodle no problem. I think its silly because i feel like responsible breeding and PURE BREEDS need support, too. How else will people know its not okay to breed mutts constantly?


I told her that she could adopt a poodle, but she said that for photos and TV and such, it had to LOOK adopted - could not be a pretty poodle that people might THINK that she bought - it had to be a Heinz 57 type dog!

Anyhow, my point was that as a Pro, she knew that having poodles gives you a big advantage in the training department!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I told her that she could adopt a poodle, but she said that for photos and TV and such, it had to LOOK adopted - could not be a pretty poodle that people might THINK that she bought - it had to be a Heinz 57 type dog!
> 
> Anyhow, my point was that as a Pro, she knew that having poodles gives you a big advantage in the training department!


Wow, that's kind of a shame. If people don't even research the breeds that went into their rescue mutt...god help em. :alberteinstein:

Good point about the males, I will take that under advisement.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I had my toy Toby for 15 years and he was always hyper really! I have met some quieter toys but Toby had a very dominant excitable personality! He was a little character though.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it is like humans some are hyper and some aren't. My little girl is not hyper and doesn't jump on people. She is very affectionate. I think if you exercise their brains as well as their bodies they are lovely companions. Good luck with your search, you will know the right poodle for you when you meet it!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The boys I have had mark outside but not in (thank goodness). My males have been intact but it maybe less of an issue with fixed dogs. Swizzle is a super love bug. He doesn't jump up on me unless he is scared. I think part of the problem with that is some people are constantly picking up their small dogs. Swizzle has never been hyper but he does have zoomies (especially after he poops). I think the key is keeping them active and classes are great in so many ways. I think of class night as date night with Swizzle. I do feel adequate exercise and mental stimulation wards off most of these types of issues. With a toy the exercise equation is easier then with a big dog as you can have a rousing game of fetch when you can't get outside. For my Aussie that would not have been sufficient so it was walks rain or shine, hot or cold. I still walk Swizzle but I can get away with short ones when the weather is nasty.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Marking is not just for boys. Charlie marks only outside, never inside. He pees inside on wee wee pad in a dog litter and outside he marks the trees, the bench, the bushes, a tall rock, etc. Edison is not as savvy as Charlie in the potty trained department. Toy poodles, I learnt, is slow learner in the potty train department. Charlie learnt it fast. He is housebroken by the age of 4 months. Edison is 7 months now and still wobbly on the idea.

Female dogs do give you your space though. Some say they learn fast about potty train but I doubt that.

I'm glad you ask a lot of questions before making any decision. But soon you'll learn that what we have here only scratch the surface, if that. The most best things you will use is the ones you'll learn from the interaction between you and your dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I can only speak for my girls - the longest took about a week to potty train, the rest 1- 2 days - but a couple of months before I would trust them unsupervised.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

